# Infestation of tiny bugs



## BigChuckP (Oct 8, 2005)

I noticed a while ago some small bugs, about the size of a comma , I noticed them a month or so ago and just ignored them because I was fighting brown algae, bba, and GSA, as this is my first co2 enriched tank  There weren't that many at the time but now they are crawling all over my background and there are things jumping around on the surface of my water!! I used a net and scimmed the surface to remove some of these "things"
So does anyone have a clue as to what I am dealing with here? I can't get a picture of them because they are too small and move fast. 
Thank you for any help!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Could be a combination of these:

Freshwater limpets_(Ancylidae) 
(Ferrissia sp)_ or copepods.

Pretty much harmless. Do you have any fish in there? Usually fish eat them, and take out their population...

-John N.


----------



## BigChuckP (Oct 8, 2005)

John N. said:


> Could be a combination of these:
> 
> Freshwater limpets_(Ancylidae)
> (Ferrissia sp)_ or copepods.
> ...


I have a wicked aggressive piranha (brandtii) in my tank and no fish have survived a week in this tank, he kills everything I put in there, perhaps when my plants grow in more something will survive that can eat these things.
Thanks John


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The little bugs on the water surface are probably springtails, class Insecta, order Collembola. Harmless. They eat some of the surface algae.


----------

